# Size of Nigerian Dwarf



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Just curious, what are the sizes of your adult Nigerian Dwarfs? My oldest are not even two years old and mid-forties on poundage, I guess 20 kilos. Wondering about where they will top out since I have read that the does should be 75 pounds or more to breed.
Also, to be registerable with ADGA must be at least 19 inches high at withers?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Are the mixed with anything else or pure nigis? Our wether is as tall if not a tinny bit taller than his mama at seven months old. He probably weighs 30-40 pounds. He is not as long as her through the body yet but very close. This is them two days ago. Gracie was i think 21 inches at withers when i measured not long ago. She is three. I am not sure what she weighs.... i just know Bibbin is less than a sack of feed but not by much lol!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Nigerians do not need to be 75 lbs to breed
There is no minimum height of 19"
I rread that on the other thread
That is not accurate


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Ours average 75 lbs as their maximum weight at 3-4 years old
We have a couple that are around 100 lbs but they are bigger than average
40 lbs is The standard to breed


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

100lb Nigis wow..clyde is close to 50 id say but hes a hybrid


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have large nigis. Purebred. Milkers. 60-80 pounds on average.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 139341
> 
> 
> Are the mixed with anything else or pure nigis? Our wether is as tall if not a tinny bit taller than his mama at seven months old. He probably weighs 30-40 pounds. He is not as long as her through the body yet but very close. This is them two days ago. Gracie was i think 21 inches at withers when i measured not long ago. She is three. I am not sure what she weighs.... i just know Bibbin is less than a sack of feed but not by much lol!


One, the oldest at 18 months, we think is a pygmy x ND. I will measure and reweigh her tomorrow. 46 lbs a few weeks ago. She is also the biggest.
We have one with paperwork, but wethered. ABGA ND. He is 15 months old and right at the same size as unknown doe.
Our other 7 are supposed to be pure nigi. They are built smaller, the oldest at 9 months is 30 pounds.ops2:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I guess I'll know in a couple of years how ours will grow out.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Someone in that other thread was actually talking about her standard sized goats, I guess she didn’t see that it was about NDs.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

It is really amazing that Nigerian Dwarfs come in so many sizes.(doh)
40 lbs to 100 lbs is 250% going up. 40% looking at it the other way, does anyone have that kind of variation in standard breeds?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> Someone in that other thread was actually talking about her standard sized goats,


I saw it differently, that she did not know why there would be different standards for NDs than for Standards. I think the language usage was confusing is all.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I talked to an adga judge about the height. The minimum height of a Nigerian Dwarf adult doe is 17 inches to the wither. Now if you show a doe that is shorter you will get "points off" but not disqualified. Just like with standard size does they cannot be shorter than 26 inches at the wither.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 8 year-old Annika (my avatar) who is 60-65 pounds. She is almost at the height maximum for Nigies. We try to breed her to smaller statured bucks Her daughter, Lola, is 3 years-old and weighs 40-45 pounds.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you @Goatzrule and @groovyoldlady.
I measured mine at the withers and they seem to fall in line with other's measurements. The two that are a year and a half, give or take, are twenty-one and twenty-two at the withers. The wether we expect to be smaller than the others born 06/21/2018 is fourteen inches and twenty pounds. Our next smaller was born 03/14/2018 and is sixteen inches and twenty-six pounds.


----------

